# LMC - Lemarne Corporation



## System (2 August 2010)

Lemarne Corporation Limited (LMC) is a holding company which invests in and manages diversified manufacturing businesses. LMC is in the provision of specialist technologies, products and services through its wholly owned operating division, C10 Communications, Lemtronics, and Lemarne Healthcare, which owns MoleScan Australia.

http://www.lemarne.com.au


----------



## robusta (12 December 2011)

Wow interesting ride for shareholders down 81% today ($3.00) but ex div of $3.25

I wonder where to next for these guys?

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20111201/pdf/42306sc59gcr5t.pdf


----------



## thetham (12 December 2011)

hi
Anyone know the ex div date is 12 or 16 of dec. because from comsec it said the 12 dec but from the announcement it said 16 dec.
thank you


----------



## robusta (12 December 2011)

thetham said:


> hi
> Anyone know the ex div date is 12 or 16 of dec. because from comsec it said the 12 dec but from the announcement it said 16 dec.
> thank you




You have to be on the register by the 16th - too late now


----------

